# Remember who you are English Scottish Irish or Welsh



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How can one forget who one is.Unless of course one wishes to be someone else.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure why you posted that Ray, did I miss something?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm flying the flag for the greatest country in the world, the rest of the world is going mad!.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> I'm flying the flag for the greatest country in the world, the rest of the world is going mad!.
> 
> ray.


Have you only just noticed that > > I'd leave but can't find a bus timetable.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> I'm flying the flag for the greatest country in the world, the rest of the world is going mad!. ray.


Sadly Ray I feel you are living in the past.
Just about everything I see on and in the media is doom and gloom. Too late to get it reversed now.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Sadly Ray I feel you are living in the past.
> Just about everything I see on and in the media is doom and gloom. Too late to get it reversed now.
> 
> Ray.


Is that from the outside looking in, or the inside looking out?.. Our problems seem to be influenced in the greater part from having to react to what is happening elsewhere in the world...

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Ray, outside looking in.
I guess just seeing whats happening on TV and other media fills me with sadness for our grandkids. One son already moved out due to restrictions and lifestyle.
Several friends who have moved to France and Spain say life was becoming so restrictive in England.
I notice many differences on the few times I go back and not all for the better.

I'm not saying France is utopia but somehow I feel free to enjoy life as I have always been used to. Another younger friends after a seperation went back to Uk to work and after four months came back to France as he found it impossible.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry Ray but I can't wait to get out! 

I wanna move next door to Raynipper or Penquin. 

I don't think I would miss the uk or a lot of the people.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I wanna move next door to Raynipper or Penquin.
> .


Have you asked their opinion about that?:surprise::laugh:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The UK is a great place, especially if you ignore the media who pedal doom and gloom.

Perhaps its because I've just spent a week in the Yorkshire Dales walking in the hay meadows [so many stiles!] in glorious sunshine and eating Yorkshire Wensleydale Cheese whilst watching endless Wallace & Gromit videos.

Or was it the cask ale I drank in Stratford upon Avon [Timmy Taylors]? Or the ethnically mixed school party playing with each by the River Avon? Or the Moslem couple who I spent time with in the Beamish Museum because they love touring our living museums and have a thirst for knowledge?

Nah, I think it's because I can live an uncomplicated life in a stable country. And my two sons, my nephew, and my niece are all doing well in the UK. They just get on with enjoying life and work. And my 93 year old mother is getting excellent care from the Social Services.
It's a good life.

I'm not from Yorkshire and I prefer the British Grenadiers march by a fife and drum band to Land of Hope & Glory. Other than that, I'm with rayrecrok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Have you asked their opinion about that?:surprise::laugh:


Eff and off might spring to mind.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Sorry Ray but I can't wait to get out!
> I wanna move next door to Raynipper or Penquin.
> I don't think I would miss the uk or a lot of the people.


Barry.
Found a cracking little barn that would house 3 caravans or two campers. A nice long garden full of vegetables all for €10,000.
Yep €10,000 or £7,200.

Loadsa possibilities not far from St. Mere Eglise.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just reading todays posts on here is enough doom and gloom. I don't need the BBc or Sky. 
Seems everything in life is becoming more and more complicated. From phones, internet, insurance, car reg and RFL, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just reading todays posts on here is enough doom and gloom. I don't need the BBc or Sky.
> Seems everything in life is becoming more and more complicated. From phones, internet, insurance, car reg and RFL, etc. etc.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Maybe it is because the MHF doom and gloom merchants are sitting at home, while others are away in their MHs enjoying life. See here at post no.8

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/13...ortest-first-mhf-meet-poland.html#post1523434

:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It has become increasing an anthem of England alone. I know originally it was Britain but that has long gone especially when the words are added. In the early 80s when the SNP was just a glimmer I was in Princes Gardens watching the fireworks at the end of the Edinburgh festive with accompanying concert. Half way through they struck up pomp and circumstance and a group of drunken very English public school types added the lyrics. It almost started a riot with racial insults hurled from both sides.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Barry.
> Found a cracking little barn that would house 3 caravans or two campers. A nice long garden full of vegetables all for €10,000.
> Yep €10,000 or £7,200.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Im not sure I could persuade Mrs D to live in a Caravan in a barn though and I would never ever take on a "project".

My post earlier was perhaps a little harsh. The main thing that gets me down is the weather. I was working in upper Teesdale this afternoon way beyond High Force at a place Called Forest in Teesdale. Ok so its like outer Mongolia compared to Lower Teesdale where I live but it was 8 degrees for goodness sake! Its nearly July.

I live in one of the most beautiful places in the country but for 9 months of the year its freezing, raining or blowing a gale. Not quite as bad where we are but I just hibernate in winter. I flipping hate it. :frown2:

I think i would be quite happy with a small holiday place, house, caravan somewhere in France probably south though and would just spend the winters in the van in Spain or Morocco. Job done.  Fat chance.

I also find that the people I have to deal with on a day to day basis in business or just generally are either miserable or horrible. I hate work now. It used to be a laugh. Now everyone wants stuff for nothing or next to nothing and so many of them are unpleasant to deal with. Time to get out if you ask me. (Fat chance, again)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

TV Despatches highlighting the problems in Wenslydale.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> TV Despatches highlighting the problems in Wenslydale.!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Dont think its on here. Whats up? Has Gromit scoffed all the cheese?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, can't get the workers cos they can't afford the grossly inflated rents and property prices.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Nope, can't get the workers cos they can't afford the grossly inflated rents and property prices.
> 
> Ray.


It is expensive in the Dales but not as bad as the home counties. Probably tight Yorkies not wanting to pay the going rate but expecting top whack for their rents. 

Never ceases to amaze me. Ill go to some remote farmhouse to sort out their computers and listen to them whinge about paying for anything when there is a brand new Range Rover or X5 parked on the 200 yard long driveway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Farmers the world over Barry. Like butchers. Never seen a poor one.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Farmers the world over Barry. Like butchers. Never seen a poor one.
> 
> Ray.


Down here yes I agree but to be fair many of the farmers in the upper dales are quite poor but in the lower dales there are plenty of humongous converted farm houses, barns, stately homes etc. Most are old money and they are as tight as a gnats chuff but minted most of them.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

In our area it is the number of second homes and retirees from London and the SE that puts the price of housing out oof the reach of locals. Do you get those there Barry.

We used to burn them out, but apparently can't do it any more :smile2:

Dick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> In our area it is the number of second homes and retirees from London and the SE that puts the price of housing out oof the reach of locals. Do you get those there Barry.
> 
> We used to burn them out, but apparently can't do it any more :smile2:
> 
> Dick


Why not >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> In our area it is the number of second homes and retirees from London and the SE that puts the price of housing out oof the reach of locals. Do you get those there Barry.
> 
> We used to burn them out, but apparently can't do it any more :smile2:
> 
> Dick


No not so much really although there are lots that are rented out as holiday lets. I dont think the prices are that bad in the Yorkshire dales and Teesdale really. They are probably higher than most places in the north but £300000 will get you something quite nice around here. People whinge that their youngsters have to move away as its too expensive but most of them cant wait to get away anyway and its just tough really. I couldnt afford to move here when I first got on the housing ladder and had to live in Darlington for a few years. Its just the way it is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brilliant! Im not sure I could persuade Mrs D to live in a Caravan in a barn though and I would never ever take on a "project".
> 
> My post earlier was perhaps a little harsh. The main thing that gets me down is the weather. I was working in upper Teesdale this afternoon way beyond High Force at a place Called Forest in Teesdale. Ok so its like outer Mongolia compared to Lower Teesdale where I live but it was 8 degrees for goodness sake! Its nearly July.
> 
> ...


I was shivering in bed last night, had to get out and put some socks on and sling the dressing gown oer the duvet, kin ridiculous, we should complain, it'll all be VS admins fault I bet, bringing all that blood canned weather over with them.

And stop whinging about having a job you hate, some of us have retired don't you know and it brings back memories of having to put up with crap just to earn a crust.

You're young enough to retrain, get on with it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry is not even trained yet - so Michelle tells me:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry is not even trained yet - so Michelle tells me:wink2:


I think they've (with difficulty) got him peeing standing up now, Michelle was very pleased, they're think walking and talking at the same time will be take a bit longer, then using a knife and fork perhaps.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I expect all National Parks have the same problem as the Yorkshire Dales. An Authority that seeks to keep a living museum for townies to visit and live in at weekend, and sod the locals who have been managing the land for centuries. We have the same problem in the Peak District where they continually complain about quarrying which employs thousands of people and has been going on for centuries.

Farmers don't help because they are happy to spend hundreds of thousands on new machinery but not tens of thousands to build affordable homes for their workers [assuming they can get planning permission]. They'd rather sell the old buildings to townies and complain they can't get the workers.

Must admit that I'm beginning to think I live in a different country. Am I the only one who is content with his lot and always has been? Do I live in a parallel UK?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think they've (with difficulty) got him peeing standing up now, Michelle was very pleased, they're think walking and talking at the same time will be take a bit longer, then using a knife and fork perhaps.


She hasn't managed to wean him off the bottle yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> She hasn't managed to wean him off the bottle yet.


He's not got to the bottle yet Geoff, he's still on the t*t.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a good job I am thick skinned (or is it just thick?). Retrain Kev? I think not! RETIRE more like!! The only other jobs I would consider doing are either "Rock Star" or Lollipop man for the local Sixth Form.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Would that be the girls school Barry.???

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Need you ask.000

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Would that be the girls school Barry.???
> 
> Ray.


Well ive never been into Boys Ray. 

In my Teens and early 20's I ran my own Mobile Disco. We used to do the parties for the Local Private school all girls school. These were the creme dela creme of posh rich totty from the local area. :grin2:

In terms of being wild they put St Trinians to shame! They were disgraceful.









I never had any shortage of volunteer roadies for those gigs. In fact there was always more of my mates in the van than gear. We had to do two trips.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Its a good job I am thick skinned (or is it just thick?). Retrain Kev? I think not! RETIRE more like!! The only other jobs I would consider doing are either "Rock Star" or Lollipop man for the local Sixth Form.


You're only a pup yet Barry, retirement isn't all it's cracked up to be unless you have a decent bank balance, work can be rewarding, if you happen to find the right job, it will cease to be a job, what about being a guitar tutor, have van will travel, broaden your horizons, I'd swap places with you in a heart beat, young ish, fit ish. Count your blessings.

Twos up on the lolly though > >


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You're only a pup yet Barry, retirement isn't all it's cracked up to be unless you have a decent bank balance, work can be rewarding, if you happen to find the right job, it will cease to be a job, what about being a guitar tutor, have van will travel, broaden your horizons, I'd swap places with you in a heart beat, young ish, fit ish. Count your blessings.
> 
> Twos up on the lolly though > >


Total Horlicks!!

Retirement is even more amazing than us pensioners are letting on.
All you need is reasonable health and no debts.
Everyone should try it! 😁


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Total Horlicks!!
> 
> Retirement is even more amazing than us pensioners are letting on.
> All you need is reasonable health and no debts.
> Everyone should try it! 😁


SSSSHHHH!!!

Don't tell them that - somebody has got to keep working to pay my State Pension:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The thing is though, I could afford to retire now if I sold this place, bought some rental properties for an income (and a pension) and either moved to France or full timed in the van for a bit. Ive planned it out several times. Can I get Mrs D to even consider it? Nope. :frown2:

I may as well carry on doing what I do and be semi retired. Nothing else would pay as much, even if decent jobs are few and far between when they come they probably pay as much as working full or part time in something new for a month.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> The thing is though, I could afford to retire now if I sold this place, bought some rental properties for an income (and a pension) and either moved to France or full timed in the van for a bit. Ive planned it out several times. Can I get Mrs D to even consider it? Nope. :frown2:
> 
> I may as well carry on doing what I do and be semi retired. Nothing else would pay as much, even if decent jobs are few and far between when they come they probably pay as much as working full or part time in something new for a month.


1st para - does she think you;d be on the lash every day? Is she right?

2nd para - bit of realism creeping in? you don't think I enjoyed being a Compliance Officer/Consultant do you? but at £400 pd (20 years ago)?

Anyway we had some good drinkers in the firm - especially when the boss was paying after a good month.(Note to self - must post that on Fruitcakes, when I have counted the number of £99.99 fees he has charged):laugh:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Barry.
Check this out............................... rent yours and live here........................

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/780787028.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Barry.
> Check this out............................... rent yours and live here........................
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/780787028.htm?ca=4_s
> ...


Looks a bargain Ray. Find me one near Biarritz though or in the Lot or Dordogne! 

I looked at this a while ago and the general consensus was it wasn't a great idea but then if your only there part time anyway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The winters in The Dordogne can put Siberia to shame. -15c for weeks. Beware.!!!!!
Your not going to get everything on the check list.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> The winters in The Dordogne can put Siberia to shame. -15c for weeks. Beware.!!!!!
> Your not going to get everything on the check list.
> 
> Ray.


Yes I know Ray. What about the coast though around St Jean du Luz, Biarittz?

Anyway if I retired I would probably spend winter in the van in Spain or somewhere warmer.


----------

